# what's the best broadband plan



## blazkowicz (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey guys I want to get a broadband connection. Could you tell me what are my best options with their tariffs?


----------



## New (Jan 14, 2008)

well-come to digit forum...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/6.gifI think BSNL home 500 plan is the best one...Which one are you using now?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 14, 2008)

BSNL dataone Home 500
speed -256 Kbps/Upto 2Mbps
Download/Upload Limit (GB) per month 2.5 GB  
Night Free Unlimited Download 2-8 am.
Monthly Charges - 500


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2008)

+1 for BSNL Home 500........No other plan beats it


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 14, 2008)

HOME UL 900 if u want to surf unlimited
but if u r in dloading much stuff u should get HOME 500


----------



## nvidia (Jan 14, 2008)

Home 250 if your usage is limited.
Home 500 if you want to download a lot with high speed.
Home Unlimited 900 if you want to download unlimited amount of data at a slow speed.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 14, 2008)

will depend on your usage....and where you live.
Also what options you have..like BSNL, Airte, TATA or others.


----------



## blazkowicz (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Garbage (Oct 2, 2008)

blazkowicz said:


> Thanks guys!


hmmm... u bumped a 10 months old thread... :S


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 2, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> HOME UL 900 if u want to surf unlimited



but now UL 900 is replaced by UL750.


----------



## ico (Oct 2, 2008)

blazkowicz said:


> Thanks guys!


This "Thanx" is my belated B'day gift..... because I had posted in this thread right on my B'day....... 

Indeed thank you from my side too......


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 2, 2008)

BSNL Home 500 is a great plan

I use Home 500 Combo now ...only 1.5 GB+Some Free Calls to compensate with the same 2-8 am free night usage.....very good for me till now


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Nov 16, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> BSNL Home 500 is a great plan
> 
> I use Home 500 Combo now ...only 1.5 GB+Some Free Calls to compensate with the same 2-8 am free night usage.....very good for me till now



Mee too


----------

